# Happy Straya Day!



## Meg (Jan 25, 2011)

Wishing all my fellow Aussies a happy Australia Day.  

Definitely one of my favourite days of the year!


----------



## Cat Dancer (Jan 25, 2011)

Happy Australia Day from someone who's not Australian.


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Jan 25, 2011)

"I just got back from Australia. I learned a few Aboriginal words there... like 'boo', meaning 'to come back', as opposed to just the regular meringue." ~ Milton Jones, http://forum.psychlinks.ca/just-for-fun/25490-milton-jones.html


----------



## Yuray (Jan 25, 2011)

happy 'straya day:wave4:
My name, Yuray, means 'quiet, calm. still' in the extinct aboriginal dialect of the Warunga clan from South Queensland..........:2cents:


----------



## gooblax (Jan 26, 2011)

Happy Australia Day (for yesterday)


----------

